# 2006 2500HD Towing



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm going to look at a 2006 Chevy 2500HD crew cab tomorrow. I really like the truck based on the pics. It does have the 6.0. Would I be OK towing a 26-28' enclosed trailer with weighing about 9K lbs. loaded or will it be a stretch? I have has the 6.0 before and I loved it. The truck has 96K on it and they want $19,800 for it. If it is in good shape and they come down a bit on the price I'll buy it tomorrow. I just really can't afford a diesel right now, but if I have to get a diesel I will. I like the idea of an 8.1L, but they are hard to find.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I used to tow a 26' enclosed lawn trailer with a truck very comparable to that one and it did the job just fine, not going to win races but it didnt struggle that bad.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Is that the allen mello dealer in nashua, nh? For some reason it kind of doesn't look like it but if so, its about 5 mins from my place. If ya wind up there, shoot me a txt or call me if you have some time 603....557....4667, ill probably be out at my shop but if not ill definitely swing over. Its funny, you're possibly coming up here to look at a vehicle tomorrow and I'm heading down to MA to look at a couple


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

DeereFarmer;1251242 said:


> I'm going to look at a 2006 Chevy 2500HD crew cab tomorrow. I really like the truck based on the pics. It does have the 6.0. Would I be OK towing a 26-28' enclosed trailer with weighing about 9K lbs. loaded or will it be a stretch? I have has the 6.0 before and I loved it. The truck has 96K on it and they want $19,800 for it. If it is in good shape and they come down a bit on the price I'll buy it tomorrow. I just really can't afford a diesel right now, but if I have to get a diesel I will. I like the idea of an 8.1L, but they are hard to find.


You should have a 16K lb. GCWR on that truck so it appears you will just be legal.If it was me I would change the weak POS factory receiver with something more substantial like a Curt or Reese.That little gasser I'm sure will be working hard pulling hills.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats one sweet looking truck. 

Tow ratings are 12,000 and GCRW is 16,000. Subtract out the 9000lb trailer and the listed curb weight of 5200lb (realistically more like 6000lb with fluids and a driver) and you've got 1000lb of wiggle room.

How far and how often are you pulling that trailer? If its going to be frequent long hauls I'd save my pennies and get a deisel, moving that much mass long distances is going to kill any semblance of economy you might have with the gasser.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

tuney443;1251833 said:


> You should have a 16K lb. GCWR on that truck so it appears you will just be legal.If it was me I would change the weak POS factory receiver with something more substantial like a Curt or Reese.That little gasser I'm sure will be working hard pulling hills.


Yesterday i did just this, But i got a receiver of a 2009 2500HD with the 2.5" receiver opening. The side by side comparison was unreal. The one off the 09 is MASSIVE compared to the on on my 05. Bolts right on to factory locations, all i had to do was grind the trailer plug bracket spot welds off the 05 receiver and tack it onto the 09 receiver, as the newer trucks have the plug in the bumper. Just a thought for the OP, there is another one on eBay from the same guy i bought mine from. Was a new take off

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2009...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cf5418329


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice looking truck but price seems high to me. I picked up my RCLB D-max with 34k and a plow for $19,900 back in Feb of 09. As far as towing the truck will do fine, you just wont be towing by any gas stations.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

You will be fine. It will like the fuel but it will tow it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DeereFarmer;1251242 said:


> I'm going to look at a 2006 Chevy 2500HD crew cab tomorrow. I really like the truck based on the pics. It does have the 6.0. Would I be OK towing a 26-28' enclosed trailer with weighing about 9K lbs. loaded or will it be a stretch? I have has the 6.0 before and I loved it. The truck has 96K on it and they want $19,800 for it. If it is in good shape and they come down a bit on the price I'll buy it tomorrow. *I just really can't afford a diesel right now,* but if I have to get a diesel I will. I like the idea of an 8.1L, but they are hard to find.


You can if you take the gas bill for this thing into consideration.



mayhem;1251843 said:


> Thats one sweet looking truck.
> 
> Tow ratings are 12,000 and GCRW is 16,000. Subtract out the 9000lb trailer and the listed curb weight of 5200lb (realistically more like 6000lb with fluids and a driver) and you've got 1000lb of wiggle room.
> 
> How far and how often are you pulling that trailer? If its going to be frequent long hauls I'd save my pennies and get a deisel, moving that much mass long distances is going to kill any semblance of economy you might have with the gasser.


How can you have a tow rating of 12k if the GCWR is only 16k?

If the listed curb weight is 5200 that would leave a 10,800 tow rating.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

After hauling salt in my v-box a bunch this year I wish I had the diesel in a way. 

It runs hotter then it should when I am loaded and I have smelled trans fluid twice while plowing heavy snow and having salt in the back. I can feel the truck strain hard when loaded and I take off from a dead stop. It is a great truck and motor I just over work it and if you plan on running the max GVWR/GCWR I would for sure get the diesel. Like others said the savings in gas alone should be a thought when you decide.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

cretebaby;1253174 said:


> You can if you take the gas bill for this thing into consideration.
> 
> How can you have a tow rating of 12k if the GCWR is only 16k?
> 
> If the listed curb weight is 5200 that would leave a 10,800 tow rating.


i agree, but those are the manufacturer specs. Doesn't make sense, but it is what it is.

Deerefarmer, did you pull the trigger on this one?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

That truck just makes you ask why did they change and why wouldnt you want it in red BONER!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;1251683 said:


> Is that the allen mello dealer in nashua, nh?


It is Allen Mello, good eye. Sorry I didn't see this thread before I went there yesterday, I would have taken you up on your offer. My girlfriend lives in Hudson, NH, so i'm up that way all the time.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Went to go look at it yesterday. The truck is gorgeous. Best style, best color, just an awesome rig. I don't think its for me though. They were hell bent on $20K for it. Other than a big dent in the rear bumper and some dents in the bed (the bed headboard was caved in towards the cab a little) the truck is spotless. I still don't think it would be worth what they were asking. I think you guys are right, I'm going to focus on a diesel. I'm hopefully going to be getting hired fo a new full time job in the next week or so which would allow me the extra funds for a diesel. I think it will be worth it for what I'm looking to tow. 7-9K lbs, 120 miles roundtrip weekly April to October. I keep checking the numbers and I think a diesle is still the way to go.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

20k for an 06 gas wtf. I paid 20 k for my cc 04.5 duramax witk 38 k on it almost 3 years ago. There out to lunch!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah I don't get it man!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Have u looked on auto trader?


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

I tow 12-15,000lbs with my 8.1 about 1500 miles a week every week all year long. 7.5-8mpg fully loaded. Truck pulls close to a Dmax but nowhere near the fuel economy. Im shopping for a 3500 Dmax in the summer time. Btw my curb weight on the scales "truck only" and me in the drivers seat weighs 7,300lbs so I dont see how the curb weight on that truck could only be around 5,500lbs mine is a ECLB and I know the weight is accurate as ive been on over a dozen different scales. But I cant vouch for a 6.0 towing heavy, i only used a buddies truck before to pull a 12' motorcycle trailer. IMO I would def spend the extra on a diesel. The fuel savings alone would make up the difference in cost. Goodluck


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

05 diesel 98 k for 24,000

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...pe=b&num_records=25&cardist=77&standard=false


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Just an idea try to hold off as long as possible with the price of diesel going through the roof there should be plenty to choose from remember last year


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

albhb3;1253542 said:


> Just an idea try to hold off as long as possible *with the price of diesel going through the roof *there should be plenty to choose from remember last year


Why will that make any difference? The higher fuel gets the better a diesel is.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i bought an 05 2500HD with 49K miles on it for 16,300. its a regular cab but you might be able to get that truck for a better price


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

cretebaby;1253645 said:


> Why will that make any difference? The higher fuel gets the better a diesel is.


The grocery getters will be trading them in on Yugos...We see 4.00/gal and truck prices will bottom out .....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

lawnmedic;1253671 said:


> The grocery getters will be trading them in on Yugos...We see 4.00/gal and truck prices will bottom out .....


I think the ones that couldn't afford them already got rid of them.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

many people will only think of the price and only how cheap gas looks compared to a diesel. Done happened last year


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I paid a significant amount less for my '06 with a plow and it only had 35k miles when i bought it back in the fall. seems like a lot for that truck. sorry, but another 2 doors, leather seats and carpet plus another 60k miles dont really add up to me.


----------



## Zigblazer (Aug 1, 2010)

They're right, that's a nice truck and all, but overpriced. I paid $22k for my Duramax with 90k on it last Feb. It's still in mint cond, with every option except DVD players in the headrests. My dad hates diesels, and got a new '08 6.0l and after driving my truck he wishes he would have got the diesel.


----------



## BrynBaily (Jan 29, 2011)

That does seem a bit pricey for a gas truck. Especially with that many miles, you need to look at the front end on that real good and see if anything has been replaced yet. Even if it wasn't a plow truck that many miles on a GM IFS something will be on the way out. The truck says HD, but the guy who designed the front ends on these must have been on vacation when they did the rest of the truck IMO.
Mine is a SCLB Duramax truck and I only paid 10 out the door. The front end was shot with 72K on it. I had looked at a 05 exactly like yours with a 6.0L and they were asking $12,900. You also have to remember shopping for a 4x4 truck during the winter months adds an instant two to three grand instantly to the price. That is a nice ride but I wouldn't pay more then 14 for a mint gas truck. Unless your in desperate need of a truck I'd pass or make your offer and keep looking, if they want to sell it they will work with you. You know the poor guy who traded that prob only got $6,000 for it..... 
Good luck to you, let us know what happens.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

BrynBaily;1254120 said:


> You know the poor guy who traded that prob only got $6,000 for it.


That stays in the back of my head everytime I go visit dealerships. I sold my old truck today, so I need one soon, but not this second. I would rather find the right one rather than rushing into something.


----------

